# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Pretty day in ski country

## MIke R



----------


## andynap

Good for you. Looks pretty.

----------


## MIke R

That's my walk to school ( red building ahead ) from   condo ( right behind me .....)

tough commute 

beautuful morning

----------


## cec1

Calendar perfect!

----------

